# Max.A/C size for Honda EU 2000 gen.HELP!!!



## offing3g

I need help from the experts.
Just bought a Beneteau Oceanic 381 year 2000-given up on cost of built in genset. Plan to use a Honda eu2000, but getting conflicting reports on largest A/C unit that will not knock the 2000 out on compressor start up.
Honda say their graph shows that 2000watts may support 11,000btu. That old A/C's need about 3x's running amps, but that newer A/C's need less. Local
Tec's tell me 11,000btu can't possibly work.Hayes Equipment web site says
"For RV generator use, it will generally power roof top air conditioners up to 10,000btu.For marine generator use, it will generally power air conditioners up to 16,500 btu." We are trying to complete the installation this next week!
I would appreciate hearing from anyone who has experience with the 2000 & the btu & running amps of their sucessful use. This is my first post & my 3rd sailboat.Thanks in advance


----------



## sailaway21

Figure 3-5 times the running amps on start up of any electric motor. You should also be cognizant of the fact that most gen-sets ramp up and down depending on the load and are often unable to speed up quickly enough to take on a sudden very heavy load. I'd go with the smaller a/c unit without actual proof that it'll rock over the larger unit. Remember, the 2000 isn't really that big a generator and you'll use over fifty percent of it's capacity running just the a/c, if you start it!

Here's a site I quickly found: http://www.marineair.com/pdfs/L-2502A.pdf

The number you're interested in is the "locked rotor amps". That's the draw you'll have on start up for the a/c units listed. As you can see, you can run almost any size unit, once you get it started!

Another reason to buy a bit small is that, if your gen-set is just able to start the a/c with no other load, once it's up and running, and you have other appliances running, it's going to trip on every re-start. You'll have to take off all the other load, re-start the a/c, and then turn the lights back on!


----------



## k1vsk

In reality, it depends on what A/C you have and how it starts. If your A/C does not have a hard-start capacitor, you can install it easily after which you won't have a problem running at least a 12k BTU A/C off the Honda 2000 - ask me how I know. 

I'm sure you have read a lot of the same stuff I have, much of which is either theory or conflicting opinion. As a result, I borrowed a friend's Honda before buying one assured it will/does work.


----------



## offing3g

k1vsk said:


> In reality, it depends on what A/C you have and how it starts. If your A/C does not have a hard-start capacitor, you can install it easily after which you won't have a problem running at least a 12k BTU A/C off the Honda 2000 - ask me how I know.
> 
> I'm sure you have read a lot of the same stuff I have, much of which is either theory or conflicting opinion. As a result, I borrowed a friend's Honda before buying one assured it will/does work.


WOW! That sounds like the right answer. Tell me more please-details on the capacitor installation.
THANKS!


----------



## k1vsk

offing3g said:


> WOW! That sounds like the right answer. Tell me more please-details on the capacitor installation.
> THANKS!


check out this link:
RV Air Conditioner Hard Start Capacitor | ModMyRV

there is a lot of info available through a google search of for "hard start capacitor" which better describes it than i can do


----------



## offing3g

*Honda EU 2000i*

Thanks again - I will post my results after we try the solution, Fawcetts Marine of Annapolis have offered a 2000 on trial to prove it out.


----------



## offing3g

*eu honda EU 2000i*

Re: Honda 2000 & hard start capacitor -the solution works very well indeed.
Thanks k1vsk.


----------



## palmcoast

we run the honda eu2000i for 2 boats a 32 mariah and a 26 bayliner to run ac at night with no probs try adding something else and youll pop the breaker if just one ac we can run the rest of the boat with no probs ie ac charger refigerator lights ect


----------



## TSOJOURNER

One other note, isn't 11,000 btu's a bit small for a 38' boat? The minimum recommended size for my Pearson 39 is 16,000 btu.


----------



## k1vsk

A recommendation of a specific size A/C in the absence of any info regarding WHERE the boat is, i.e., climate, makes me wonder what the value of that recommendation can be.


----------



## jason3317

The 381s have 2 units, hence the lower capacity.


----------

